# EOS M1 + EF-M 22mm f/2 not shooting at f/2



## Sibir Lupus (May 14, 2015)

I've searched quite a bit on this but have not found any info. When I am in Scene Intelligent Auto on my EOS M1 with the EF-M 22mm f/2 lens mounted, the highest aperture I get is f/2.8. When I go to Creative Auto it then can shoot at f/2, and in Manual mode I can set the aperture to f/2. Is there a setting I'm missing in the camera or does Scene Intelligent Auto limit the EF-M 22mm f/2 to f/2.8?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 14, 2015)

It should go to f/2 if the scene is dark enough (shoot into a closet, or even with the lens cap on). Although I don't use green square mode, I just tried it on mine and 1/20 s, ISO 6400 was at f/2.


----------



## Tinky (May 15, 2015)

Sibir Lupus said:


> I've searched quite a bit on this but have not found any info. When I am in Scene Intelligent Auto on my EOS M1 with the EF-M 22mm f/2 lens mounted, the highest aperture I get is f/2.8. When I go to Creative Auto it then can shoot at f/2, and in Manual mode I can set the aperture to f/2. Is there a setting I'm missing in the camera or does Scene Intelligent Auto limit the EF-M 22mm f/2 to f/2.8?



If you are keen to use the lens wide open, for creative or technical reasons then you may be better to take some more control over the camera.

You can be in Av mode for example, and set to f2.0 and have the camera set to auto ISO auto WB etc

Programme shift is also useful, and provides a helpful level of automation where required but still lets you juggle the bias towards aperture or shutter.

http://www.peachpit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=2031330&seqNum=4


----------



## Sibir Lupus (May 15, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> It should go to f/2 if the scene is dark enough (shoot into a closet, or even with the lens cap on). Although I don't use green square mode, I just tried it on mine and 1/20 s, ISO 6400 was at f/2.



I'm pretty sure I tried checking with a really dark room already and still got f/2.8 but I'll try again today. I used my 85mm f/1.8 on my EOS M1 last night and saw it go to f/1.8 in Scene Intelligent Auto so I know it's not a setting issue on the camera. It's starting to look like an issue with my EF-M 22mm lens :/.


----------



## Sibir Lupus (May 15, 2015)

Tinky said:


> Sibir Lupus said:
> 
> 
> > I've searched quite a bit on this but have not found any info. When I am in Scene Intelligent Auto on my EOS M1 with the EF-M 22mm f/2 lens mounted, the highest aperture I get is f/2.8. When I go to Creative Auto it then can shoot at f/2, and in Manual mode I can set the aperture to f/2. Is there a setting I'm missing in the camera or does Scene Intelligent Auto limit the EF-M 22mm f/2 to f/2.8?
> ...



I actually have that book and have been learning all of the different modes on my camera over time . I use Av when needing low light shots. Though sometimes in a pinch I just want to be able to set my camera to Scene Intelligent Auto for quick snapshots and get the full ability of the lens. I know I used to be able to take shots at f/2 with my EF-M 22mm on Scene Intelligent Auto so I may have accidently bumped the lens up against something even though there's no exterior damage. I'll check the contacts on the back of the lens to see if maybe some dirt got on one of them. I hope I don't have to replace the lens :/.


----------

